# "Outdoor Plumbing"



## enezdez (Jun 6, 2016)

D750
f/8
ISO 110
1/100 Sec
24 - 120mm f/4G ED VR
85 mm

Thanks For Looking Any Comments Will Be Appreciated!

Enezdez


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 6, 2016)

The background is just way too busy.  It not only competes with the subject, it overpowers it.


----------



## enezdez (Jun 6, 2016)

480sparky said:


> The background is just way too busy.  It not only competes with the subject, it overpowers it.


That's out of my control!!!   lol


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 6, 2016)

enezdez said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > The background is just way too busy.  It not only competes with the subject, it overpowers it.
> ...



No it's not.  Move the camera elsewhere.


----------



## enezdez (Jun 6, 2016)

480sparky said:


> enezdez said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...



It's someone's lawn, would you like someone to traipse through yours???   I would think not!!!  But Thank You!!!


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 6, 2016)

enezdez said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > enezdez said:
> ...



And somehow there's a 3-foot wide public sidewalk that dead-ends right in the middle of it?


----------



## enezdez (Jun 6, 2016)

480sparky said:


> enezdez said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...


Nope, it's in the country, no sidewalks, there is a driveway albeit that would be trespassing - just let it go!!!   (I know I should!)  

Cheers & Enjoy The Night Sparky!   By The Way I have Other Photo's On Here Too!  

Enezdez


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 6, 2016)

enezdez said:


> Nope, it's in the country, no sidewalks, there is a driveway albeit that would be trespassing - just let it go!!!   (I know I should!)
> 
> Cheers & Enjoy The Night Sparky!   By The Way I have Other Photo's On Here Too!
> 
> Enezdez



Um....  the road you were standing on has to be so wide and quite long, doesn't it?  After all, cars are much larger than you are. Does that preclude you from moving up and down the road?

That, or have you ever considered knocking on the door and politely asking if you could walk around the yard for the purpose of taking a few photos of their rather interesting decorations?


----------



## tirediron (Jun 6, 2016)

480sparky said:


> enezdez said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...


Nope, it definitely isn't!  Try a longer lens and larger aperture which would have rendered the background much less crisply focused, making it far less intrusive.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 6, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Nope, it definitely isn't!  Try a longer lens and larger aperture which would have rendered the background much less crisply focused, making it far less intrusive.



Would not backing up and using a longer lens result in the same DOF?

If so, then one would merely need to stay put and open the aperture up.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 6, 2016)

480sparky said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, it definitely isn't!  Try a longer lens and larger aperture which would have rendered the background much less crisply focused, making it far less intrusive.
> ...


It could, but I didn't mention backing up!   My suggestion would definitely result in less background, and more of what would be captured would be out of focus...


----------



## enezdez (Jun 6, 2016)

tirediron said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > enezdez said:
> ...



Ok, now that's realistic possibility, I just don't have a longer lens at this time - but I will note it for future use!!!  Thanks!!!

Enezdez


----------

